# How I know if a trait is Co-dom, recessive, or dominate?



## Nate Dawg (Nov 3, 2006)

I breed Snakes and I understand alot about genetics in reptiles.  To my understanding, plants are very semilar as far as the way traits are passed generation to generation.  I know the law of Punnett square and double/tripple etc.  My question is how (other than following generations) can you determine if the traits you want/don't want are ressesive, dominate, or Co-dominate.
I am wanting to cross a few strands that I am starting.  How will I determine if the purple buds in Purple Power is a co-dom, recessive, or dominate trait?  If I have to follow the generations to determine it then it will take at least 2-3 generations after I cross the parent generation to create the F1 generation.  If I knew that it is a Co-dom then I would want to cross two F1's that showed the trait to create a super Co.  If it where a recessive trait than I should be able to cross any of the offspring and at least a quarter of the F2 cross should show the trait.
To sum it up, is there any way to know the type of traits individual strains carry and how do I tell what traits are available and what do I want out of them?


----------



## Nate Dawg (Nov 4, 2006)

How about this, How do I make a plant a hamafradite (im sure the spelling is wrong)?  I have read that by doing this you get an almost all female germintion and the seeds will all mimic the parent.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 5, 2006)

Determining Traits is a complex question. I would read through articles pertaining to Hardy-Wienburg equilibrium and Mendel's Law. That would be a good start.
As far as Hermie's produce fem's seeds. Thats innaccurate. There are two ways I know to produce fem'd seeds.
1. Gibberlic Acid (google "marijuana Botany br Robert Clarke) 
2. Soma's Method its at High times website.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for that info, I realy liked Soma's method.  I is a very practicle way of continuing your seed production.  I will have to try this method and see if I can be successful.  I didnt get the chance to check the other out yet, thanks.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, Soma's method doesn't use chems. If you try the other way the bud will be unsmokable. The plant can only be used for the seeds and that is all. Those chems are nasty and horrible for ya.
As far as the traits, also try searching CannabisCulture website for anything by DJ Short. 

I like your signiture BTW.


----------



## Asap11 (Apr 26, 2008)

to determine werther recessive or dominant 
grow a lot of the same strain lets say 50 and look for ur self

lets say dark long fingered leaves in 45/50 
that would make dark fingered leaves a dominant trait


----------

